# 2018 1.4L Automatic slips from 6th to 5th gear



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine will do that if it encounters a hill and just doesn't have the torque to do it. Depending on the mileage, a transmission oil change might be a good idea. It's possible it was underfilled.


----------



## GCruze27 (18 d ago)

Try reset battery… desconnect the cables for 24 hours turn ignition, not on just turn igntion for 10 minutes after this turn off and turn on again wait the dash ligths turn off after this turn on ignition wait thr car warm up , not speed gas , not brake just wait for 10 minutes after this turn off . Reset complete just drive and try this is solution ! This is reset all sensors the car and at transmition. Good luck


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I second doing a transmission service. I'd just do a drain and fill. This will set the level properly and get some new fluid in there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is normal in cold/humid weather.


----------

